# Italia agli spareggi per Qatar 2022. Qualificate e possibili avversarie.



## admin (15 Novembre 2021)

L'Italia bloccata sullo 0-0 dall'Irlanda del Nord cede primo posto e qualificazione diretta per Qatar 2022 alla Svizzera. Gli azzurri nuovamente agli (insidiosi) spareggi in programma a marzo.

Sorteggio il 29 novembre

Qualificate ai mondiali

*Qatar *(Paese ospitante)
*Danimarca *(Europa)
*Germania* (Europa)
*Brasile *(Sudamerica)
*Francia* (Europa)
*Belgio* (Europa)
*Croazia* (Europa)
*Serbia* (Europa)
*Spagna* (Europa)
*Inghilterra *(Europa)
*Svizzera *(Europa)

Le Nazionali qualificate ai playoff

*Scozia *
*Macedonia del Nord*
*Russia *
*Svezia*
*Portogallo*
*Polonia*
*Italia*
*Austria *
*Repubblica Ceca *
*Galles *


----------



## Solo (15 Novembre 2021)

Le prestazioni post europeo sono stato semplicemente vergognose. Non puoi non qualificarti con un girone del genere.


I giocatori sono i primi colpevoli, ma sta a Mancini fare tabula rasa e schierare i migliori. Adesso ci tocca lo psicodramma dello spareggio, buonanotte. Giocando così non passiamo di sicuro.


----------



## Kayl (15 Novembre 2021)

svizzera 4-0


----------



## chicagousait (15 Novembre 2021)

Un girone praticamente dominato e poi buttato nel cesso nel giro di 2 mesi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Novembre 2021)

Italia come la Juventus, ma senza gli arbitri.


----------



## Raryof (15 Novembre 2021)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Un girone praticamente dominato e poi buttato nel cesso nel giro di 2 mesi


A Mancini lo devono prendere a schiaffi per mesi, finita la magia.
Oggi ha dimostrato di non averci capito nulla in questi 2 mesi, giusto così.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Novembre 2021)

in questa Nazionale giocano molti che non la meritano.


----------



## 7vinte (15 Novembre 2021)

Che vergogna


----------



## fabri47 (15 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> L'Italia bloccata sullo 0-0 dall'Irlanda del Nord cede primo posto e qualificazione diretta per Qatar 2022 alla Svizzera. Gli azzurri nuovamente agli (insidiosi) spareggi in programma a marzo.
> 
> Sorteggio il 29 novembre
> 
> *A breve tutte le qualificate e le squadre che disputeranno gli spareggi. *


La nazionale dal peggior attacco di sempre. Vincere l'Europeo è stato troppo per loro, in tutti i sensi. Prima o poi i limiti di questa nazionale sarebbero venuti a galla. Ciò non toglie che Mancini ha le sue colpe, però onestamente senza punte e con alternative Belotti, Scamacca e Raspadori in pochi saprebbero fare chissà cosa.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Novembre 2021)

Al mondiale non ci andremo mai a meno di rivoluzioni nella squadra. Onestamente come detto da qualcuno, buttare pure dentro un Colombo o Lucca tanto per vedere come va


----------



## Hellscream (15 Novembre 2021)

Non sono stati in grado di battere una squadra di serie c.


----------



## __king george__ (15 Novembre 2021)

complimenti alla svizzera.qualificazione meritata

su di noi che vuoi dire...meglio non dire nulla


----------



## danjr (15 Novembre 2021)

Comunque è giusto così. Onore a Barella che ha giocato due partite rotto… massimo disonore a tutti quelli che se ne sono andati per riposare


----------



## mil77 (15 Novembre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> A Mancini lo devono prendere a schiaffi per mesi, finita la magia.
> Oggi ha dimostrato di non averci capito nulla in questi 2 mesi, giusto così.


Mancini? Ma non so se hai visto i giocatori in campo....Aperti umiliato più volte da un giocatore di serie C inglese.


----------



## Kaw (15 Novembre 2021)

Esattamente da dopo gli Europei, abbiamo vinto solo la partita con la Lituania mi sembra.

Ma quel rigore al 90° non lo devi sbagliare mai!!!!

A marzo speriamo di avere tutti i titolari almeno


----------



## Raryof (15 Novembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La nazionale dal peggior attacco di sempre. Vincere l'Europeo è stato troppo per loro, in tutti i sensi. Prima o poi i limiti di questa nazionale sarebbero venuti a galla. Ciò non toglie che Mancini ha le sue colpe, però onestamente senza punte e con alternative Belotti, Scamacca e Raspadori in pochi saprebbero fare chissà cosa.


A parte quello Mancini ha sbagliato tutto quella che poteva sbagliare, oggi in preda ai nervi poi, Insigne centravanti e una partita preparata senza mettere una palla dentro, Barella imbarazzante che non stava in piedi, Jorginho che batte i rigori e ancora non lo fermano, giusto andare ai playoff, a 'sto punto speriamo nella Svezia.


----------



## Andris (15 Novembre 2021)

purtroppo detto live che il rigore di giorgino ci avrebbe portato agli spareggi


----------



## pazzomania (15 Novembre 2021)

Sarà durissima.

Che vergogna

Ci troveremo 2 mesi invernali, senza campionato e a guardare i mondiali...degli altri.

Da spararsi


----------



## Andris (15 Novembre 2021)

disse bene Sarri quel giorno


----------



## fabri47 (15 Novembre 2021)

Siamo penso l'unica nazione, dove nessuna punta titolare della nazionale gioca in una big. Anche questo dimostra la mediocrità nel reparto. L'Europeo è stato un miracolo, abbiamo battuto Belgio, Spagna ed Inghilterra che ci erano superiori. Ma i miracoli accadono una volta ed ora sono cavoli amari.


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Novembre 2021)

Il peggiore comunque è Berardi. 0 cross, palla sempre attaccata al piede per improbabili slalom al limite dell'area, angoli perennemente battuti corti. Terribile


----------



## mandraghe (15 Novembre 2021)

Sono profondamente dispiaciuto, frustrato, direi totalmente abbattuto, ho ricevuto una brutta botta.

Vedere il salvataggio sulla linea dopo l’uscita a vuoto di Donnarumma non ci voleva proprio. Stavo già esultando. 

Non si possono spezzare così i sogni!


----------



## Freddy Manson (15 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> L'Italia bloccata sullo 0-0 dall'Irlanda del Nord cede primo posto e qualificazione diretta per Qatar 2022 alla Svizzera. Gli azzurri nuovamente agli (insidiosi) spareggi in programma a marzo.
> 
> Sorteggio il 29 novembre
> 
> *A breve tutte le qualificate e le squadre che disputeranno gli spareggi. *


qualificazione buttata nel cesso dopo gli europei, letteralmente. sono schifato. ci sta tornando indietro tutto lo strano allineamento di astri che ha permesso a sta banda di scappati di casa di vincere l'europeo. che vergogna


----------



## Raryof (15 Novembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Mancini? Ma non so se hai visto i giocatori in campo....Aperti umiliato più volte da un giocatore di serie C inglese.


Acerbi è scarso, fine, in coppia con Bonucci poi è da horror.
Mancini ha fallito come al solito per aver dato il premio ai reduci dall'europeo e non ha aggiunto più nulla al gruppo, si è specchiato e ora si becca la melma fino a marzo.
Cioè ha messo Cristante al posto di Tonali perché reduce, perché sicuro, poi le palle dentro (a proposito, penso di non aver mai visto una partita con così poche palle buttate dentro, ne avrò contate 2 in tutto, per il resto sempre passaggi al portiere o angoli buttati) le doveva mettere chi? gli 80 attaccanti messi dentro a caso?
Davvero una pena, ma si era visto già a settembre, una squadra vuota con un allenatore in preda a non si sa cosa.


----------



## Solo (15 Novembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La nazionale dal peggior attacco di sempre. Vincere l'Europeo è stato troppo per loro, in tutti i sensi. Prima o poi i limiti di questa nazionale sarebbero venuti a galla. Ciò non toglie che Mancini ha le sue colpe, però onestamente senza punte e con alternative Belotti, Scamacca e Raspadori in pochi saprebbero fare chissà cosa.


Diciamo che Immobile è inadeguato. 

Ma i suoi sostituti a partire da Belotti sono semplicemente impresentabili. 

Per i playoff se non c'è Immobile tanto vale provare Lucca, tanto peggio di così è impossibile. Ma pure il resto della rosa deve svegliarsi.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> L'Italia bloccata sullo 0-0 dall'Irlanda del Nord cede primo posto e qualificazione diretta per Qatar 2022 alla Svizzera. Gli azzurri nuovamente agli (insidiosi) spareggi in programma a marzo.
> 
> Sorteggio il 29 novembre
> 
> *A breve tutte le qualificate e le squadre che disputeranno gli spareggi. *


Ma quanta sfiga porta quel cesso di Adani??

Comunque agli spareggi per ora abbiamo:

Portogallo, Scozia, Russia*, Italia, Svezia, Polonia, 
Galles, Macedonia, Turchia**, Finlandia***, Rep.Ceca, Austria

* Russia si sta giocando ancora il primo posto nel girone con la Croazia
** Turchia si sta giocando il primo posto con l'Olanda e la Norvegia
*** Finlandia si sta giocando il secondo posto con l'Ucraina


----------



## danjr (15 Novembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Sono profondamente dispiaciuto, frustrato, direi totalmente abbattuto, ho ricevuto una brutta botta.
> 
> Vedere il salvataggio sulla linea dopo l’uscita a vuoto di Donnarumma non ci voleva proprio. Stavo già esultando.
> 
> Non si possono spezzare così i sogni!


Quello ci avrebbe dato un po’ di gioia!


----------



## admin (15 Novembre 2021)

*Tutte le qualificate agli spareggi, ad oggi*
*
ITALIA
SCOZIA
RUSSIA
MACEDONIA DEL NORD
PORTOGALLO
SVEZIA*
*POLONIA*


----------



## Freddy Manson (15 Novembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Comunque è giusto così. Onore a Barella che ha giocato due partite rotto… massimo disonore a tutti quelli che se ne sono andati per riposare


poteva anche evitare, visto che ha giocato da cesso entrambe le partite


----------



## JoKeR (15 Novembre 2021)

Ahahhaha che goduria.
Mi dispiace per chi ci soffre, io non tifo certo contro ma sono contento, non lo faccio apposta..
Riconosco i grandi meriti di Mancini, ma gli uomini di questa Nazionale ancora una volta mi fanno pena e non riesco a tifarli.
E io non ho esultato alla vittoria di Euro 2020, sono indifferente.
All’errore finale di Donnarumma speravo spontaneamente nel gol dell’Irlanda.
Chissà cosa diranno in Itaglia…
Peccato abbiamo il portiere più forte degli universi, il difensore migliore della storia alto che Baresi, il pallone d’oro Jorgingo, tiro a giro Insigne 15 mln all’anno, il più grande simulatore di tutti i tempi Chiesa, l’ala destra Berardi 40 mln non trattabili..
Come abbiamo fatto a non vincere? Doveva entrare prima Gallo 100 mln Belotti.
È una nazionale da anni ridicola, che ha fatto un miracolo grazie al Mancio e ora si sta sgretolando.
Comunque se recuperano Pellegrini Zaniolo, si inventano uno Scamacca (per me oggi doveva giocare) e un po’ la forma si può fare.


----------



## uolfetto (15 Novembre 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ma quanta sfiga porta quel cesso di Adani??
> 
> Comunque agli spareggi per ora abbiamo:
> 
> ...


La Russia ha perso ieri ed è passata la Croazia.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> disse bene Sarri quel giorno


Sta parlando


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Novembre 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Il peggiore comunque è Berardi. 0 cross, palla sempre attaccata al piede per improbabili slalom al limite dell'area, angolo perennemente battuti corti. Terribile


Sempre sostenuto che non salta nemmeno una sedia.
Giocatore scandaloso.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Novembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Siamo penso l'unica nazione, dove nessuna punta titolare della nazionale gioca in una big. Anche questo dimostra la mediocrità nel reparto. L'Europeo è stato un miracolo, abbiamo battuto Belgio, Spagna ed Inghilterra che ci erano superiori. Ma i miracoli accadono una volta ed ora sono cavoli amari.


superiori o no l'italia ha giocato meglio di tutte e 3 e meritato.


----------



## admin (15 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> L'Italia bloccata sullo 0-0 dall'Irlanda del Nord cede primo posto e qualificazione diretta per Qatar 2022 alla Svizzera. Gli azzurri nuovamente agli (insidiosi) spareggi in programma a marzo.
> 
> Sorteggio il 29 novembre
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Andris (15 Novembre 2021)

e la partita pareggiata con la bulgaria in casa per aver fatto giocare un portiere che non vedeva il campo da due mesi?
parla solo dei due rigori, peraltro tirati da chi voleva lui


----------



## fabri47 (15 Novembre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> A parte quello Mancini ha sbagliato tutto quella che poteva sbagliare, oggi in preda ai nervi poi, Insigne centravanti e una partita preparata senza mettere una palla dentro, Barella imbarazzante che non stava in piedi, Jorginho che batte i rigori e ancora non lo fermano, giusto andare ai playoff, a 'sto punto speriamo nella Svezia.


Mancini ha le sue colpe, concordo alla grande su Jorginho. Però alla fine con questa nazionale solo un Conte potrebbe fare di più, forse. Peccato che è al Tottenham ed in questo periodo molti allenatori, sia bravi che mediocri hanno una sistemazione. 

Cioè l'unico allenatore italiano libero, tra quelli in attività negli ultimi mesi, è Gattuso, uno che ha fallito i suoi obiettivi ovunque. È oggettivamente una situazione incresciosa per l'Italia, in tutti i sensi. Se con Ventura ci si poteva rimproverare il fatto di aver preso oggettivamente un mediocre e che si poteva fare molto meglio, ora è veramente dura capire la soluzione. Aggiungo che a me piaceva molto l'Italia di Donadoni che, Europeo deludente a parte, giocava molto bene, ma era un'altra Italia e che aveva in campo ancora gente come Toni, Del Piero e Di Natale.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Novembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Ahahhaha che goduria.
> Mi dispiace per chi ci soffre, io non tifo certo confronto ma sono contento, non lo faccio apposta..
> Riconosco i grandi meriti di Mancini, ma gli uomini di questa Nazionale ancora una volta mi fanno pena e non riesco a tifari.
> E io non ho esultato alla vittoria di Euro 2020, sono indifferente.
> ...



La cosa triste di questa nazionale è che oltre a essere la più scarsa della storia nonostante la vittoria, è pure la più scarsa sul lato "umano". Pieno di elementi di melma, da donnarumma a bonucci al tuffatore chiesa.

Pure uno come Materazzi è meglio di questi fa te come siamo messi


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Novembre 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Il peggiore comunque è Berardi. 0 cross, palla sempre attaccata al piede per improbabili slalom al limite dell'area, angolo perennemente battuti corti. Terribile



Hanno fatto tutti schifo,a partire da Chiesa e Insigne.
Per non parlare di Mancini.

Raspadori...ma per quale motivo bisogna convocarlo ?
Davvero può risultare utile a questa nazionale ?
Abbia davvero il coraggio di convocare anche 1 attaccante dalla b,se quelli della serie A fanno ribrezzo.

E bisogna recuperare Spinazzola al più presto,Emerson fa venire i conati.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> superiori o no l'italia ha giocato meglio di tutte e 3 e meritato.


La Spagna ci dominò, concordo sulle altre due partite.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Novembre 2021)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> La Russia ha perso ieri ed è passata la Croazia.


Hai ragione

Portogallo, Scozia, Russia, Italia, Svezia, Polonia,
Galles, Macedonia, Turchia**, Finlandia***, Rep.Ceca, Austria


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Novembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Sono profondamente dispiaciuto, frustrato, direi totalmente abbattuto, ho ricevuto una brutta botta.
> 
> Vedere il salvataggio sulla linea dopo l’uscita a vuoto di Donnarumma non ci voleva proprio. Stavo già esultando.
> 
> Non si possono spezzare così i sogni!


Ma che voleva fare con quella uscita?
Per prenderla poi come, col braccio? 
Fa proprio ridere.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Novembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Mancini ha le sue colpe, concordo alla grande su Jorginho. Però alla fine con questa nazionale solo un Conte potrebbe fare di più, forse. Peccato che è al Tottenham ed in questo periodo molti allenatori, sia bravi che mediocri hanno una sistemazione.
> 
> Cioè l'unico allenatore italiano libero, tra quelli in attività negli ultimi mesi, è Gattuso, uno che ha fallito i suoi obiettivi ovunque. È oggettivamente una situazione incresciosa per l'Italia, in tutti i sensi. Se con Ventura ci si poteva rimproverare il fatto di aver preso oggettivamente un mediocre e che si poteva fare molto meglio, ora è veramente dura capire la soluzione. Aggiungo che a me piaceva molto l'Italia di Donadoni che, Europeo deludente a parte, giocava molto bene, ma era un'altra Italia e che aveva in campo ancora gente come Toni, Del Piero e Di Natale.



Anche a me piaceva l'Italia di Donadoni, ricordo ancora i media come ci davano giù duro contro di lui, l'unica sua colpa fu essere l'allenatore post vittoria mondiale. Dopo il suo esonero tutti i vari giornalai incapaci esultarono per il ritorno di Lippi richiesto a gran voce da tutti quelli del settore, abbiamo visto poi i risultati portati dal Lippi bis


----------



## 7vinte (15 Novembre 2021)

Allegri sta distruggendo anche Chiesa, è Attila


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Novembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Ahahhaha che goduria.
> Mi dispiace per chi ci soffre, io non tifo certo contro ma sono contento, non lo faccio apposta..
> Riconosco i grandi meriti di Mancini, ma gli uomini di questa Nazionale ancora una volta mi fanno pena e non riesco a tifarli.
> E io non ho esultato alla vittoria di Euro 2020, sono indifferente.
> ...


Bonucci ha fatto la storia pure stasera?


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Novembre 2021)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Allegri sta distruggendo anche Chiesa, è Attila


A chiesa mancano solo gli arbitri italioti. 
Lui è sempre lo stesso.


----------



## JoKeR (15 Novembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La cosa triste di questa nazionale è che oltre a essere la più scarsa della storia nonostante la vittoria, è pure la più scarsa sul lato "umano". Pieno di elementi di melma proprio da donnarumma a bonucci al tuffatore chiesa.
> Pure uno come Materazzi è meglio di questi fa te


Sarò pesante ma il discorso è sempre il solito.
Chi segue il calcio da decenni sa di cosa si parla, non è una offesa per gli altri sia chiaro o un senso di superiorità.
La nazionale del 1982 col blocco Juve., la fantastica squadra di Italia ‘90, gli eroi di Usa ‘94 col blocco Milan.. altri tempi…
E anche quando non mi piacevano alcune squadre, come nel 2006, il livello tecnico (già penoso nel 2006 rispetto al passato) era così alto che non potevi non tifare.
Ma ora?
Esaltiamo da itaglioti pagliacci come Dollarumma e bonucci, non critichiamo mai il simulatore Chiesa, vogliamo il pallone d’oro per un giocatorino (che io non vorrei mai al Milan) come giorgina etc etc 
Riconosco i meriti di Mancio, riconosco la grande vittoria dell’Europeo, ma sta nazionale è da tanto tempo che, per colpa dello stesso sistema itaglia, detesto.
Non tifo contro ma spontaneamente se va male sono contento


----------



## admin (15 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> L'Italia bloccata sullo 0-0 dall'Irlanda del Nord cede primo posto e qualificazione diretta per Qatar 2022 alla Svizzera. Gli azzurri nuovamente agli (insidiosi) spareggi in programma a marzo.
> 
> Sorteggio il 29 novembre
> 
> ...


.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Novembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Anche a me piaceva l'Italia di Donadoni, ricordo ancora i media come ci davano giù duro contro di lui, l'unica sua colpa fu essere l'allenatore post vittoria mondiale. Dopo il suo esonero tutti i vari giornalai incapaci esultarono per il ritorno di Lippi richiesto a gran voce da tutti quelli del settore, abbiamo visto poi i risultati portati dal *Lippi bis*


Ricordo poi quando andò a Sanremo a cantare con Pupo e il principe Emanuele Filiberto, mesi prima della disfatta al Mondiale  . Stava riuscendo nell'impresa di cancellare i bei ricordi del mondiale 2006.


----------



## mandraghe (15 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma che voleva fare con quella uscita?
> Per prenderla poi come, col braccio?
> Fa proprio ridere.



Voleva farci godere. In fondo è rimasto affezionato ai tifosi milanisti e vuole che siano felici


----------



## David Drills (15 Novembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Anche a me piaceva l'Italia di Donadoni, ricordo ancora i media come ci davano giù duro contro di lui, l'unica sua colpa fu essere l'allenatore post vittoria mondiale. Dopo il suo esonero tutti i vari giornalai incapaci esultarono per il ritorno di Lippi richiesto a gran voce da tutti quelli del settore, abbiamo visto poi i risultati portati dal Lippi bis


A me piaceva ancora di più la nazionale di Prandelli, per il quale ho un debole dai tempi della Viola.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Novembre 2021)

.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Novembre 2021)

È una nazionale figlia del sistema, a immagine e somiglianza del nostro giornalismo pessimo e che si merita chi ha voluto questo calcio. 

Ma del resto quando ti giochi le ultime carte facendo entrare cristante, stacacca, la Bernarda dopo che hai già esibito Berardi dove vuoi andare?
Giusto a casa.


----------



## David Drills (15 Novembre 2021)

Ma è una nazionale pessima dai, di che stiamo parlando?

Dollarman di sto passo farà la fine di Scuffet.

Acerbi è così peggio di Romagnoli? Perchè deve giocare?

Bonucci non ne parliamo. Vive di rendita.

Emerson e Di Lorenzo sono giocatori da metà classifica.

Il centrocampo non sarebbe male, soprattutto considerando chi mancava.

L'attacco è semplicemente ridicolo, ma Belotti è scandaloso: perchè si è ridotto ad un Kalinic meno fisicato?


----------



## DavidGoffin (15 Novembre 2021)

Notavo come sembravamo il Milan fino 2 anni fa:
costruzione lenta e un pò a caso
attacco inesistente
cross che non riuscivano mai

Siamo passati dal fare record di imbattibilità e vincere Europeo a fare così schifo.
Secondo me le critiche a Mancini sono ingenerose, lui ha chiamato sempre i migliori in circolazione, se poi i giocatori sono quel che sono, non hanno lo stesso entusiasmo, sono quasi tutti rotti e sbagliano pure rigori regalati....c'è poco da fare.
La forza dell'Italia di Mancini è sempre stata il gruppo perchè non abbiamo il super attaccante o il supercentrocampista, inutile prendersela coi Barella o i Belotti o Scamacca.


----------



## ILMAGO (15 Novembre 2021)

Sbaglio o Insigne Berardi Belotti mi sembrano avviati verso fine carriera? Non tutti sono over 30, ma penso che tutti e 3 il meglio lo abbiano già dato ho questa sensazione.
Secondo me serve un pò di gente nuova, con "fame" di arrivare e con maggiore energia, soprattutto davanti.
Terrei fermo solo il centrocampo dove jorginho verratti barella con tonali e locatelli in panca rappresentano il top a livello mondiale.


----------



## davoreb (15 Novembre 2021)

Qualche considerazione :

- attaccanti veramente scarsi. Non abbiamo neanche un giroud da buttare dentro a 20 minuti dalla fine, lo stesso Belotti è super involuto.

- verratti sottovalutato da ormai dieci anni anche da molti qua dentro.

- la nazionale mi sa un po' di cricca... Non passavano una palla a Tonali

- Mancini è andato un po' in palla, se pianificavi un piano b 4231(ke andava pianificato) ti tenevi tonali per il secondo tempo.


----------



## ILMAGO (15 Novembre 2021)

Come mai non viene convocato Zaniolo?
i 3 davanti secondo me dovrebbero essere Chiesa X(sperando nasca una punta da qui a marzo) e Zaniolo a destra.

Berardi, Bernardeschi, Belotti, non si possono vedere dai, giocatori che non fanno più nessuna differenza gli è rimasto solo il nome di qualche anno fa.


----------



## danjr (15 Novembre 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Come mai non viene convocato Zaniolo?
> i 3 davanti secondo me dovrebbero essere Chiesa X(sperando nasca una punta da qui a marzo) e Zaniolo a destra.
> 
> Berardi, Bernardeschi, Belotti, non si possono vedere dai, giocatori che non fanno più nessuna differenza gli è rimasto solo il nome di qualche anno fa.


Tutti quelli della Roma si sono “infortunati”


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Novembre 2021)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Qualche considerazione :
> 
> - attaccanti veramente scarsi. Non abbiamo neanche un giroud da buttare dentro a 20 minuti dalla fine, lo stesso Belotti è super involuto.
> 
> ...



L'ho notato pure io che non gli davano mai palla, pensavo magari fosse casuale, però il dubbio ce l'ho onestamente


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (15 Novembre 2021)

C erano tanti infortuni va detto. Soprattutto Verratti che sa far girare la palla come pochi. Per me anche il Mancio è andato in confusione però stasera. I sorteggi saranno duri perché puoi ritrovarti una testa di serie forte come il Portogallo nel girone ma se ci siamo tutti e un po’ più in forma si può fare. Da qui a Marzo c è tempo


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (15 Novembre 2021)

Lo sapevo già... tutto!!!
Sapevo già la goleada della Svizzera
Sapevo che non avrebbero segnato neanche con le mani!
come so che siamo già fuori 
Ero pessimista sul playoff secco..
Figurati adesso che so che devono capitare 2 miracoli!
Siamo fuori ragazzi.. 
La mia anima è già in pace


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Novembre 2021)

A Tonali chi ? Quello che dopo 8 minuti si è fatto ammonire come un asino ?
Dai su,la palla gli è anche stata passata più volte (anche con l'inutilissimo passaggio corto dal corner),ma oggi ne lui,ne Barella,ne Jorginho erano della partita.
Tutti eh,compresi gli attaccanti,completamente avulsi dal gioco.
Per non parlare di Acerbi,ridicolizzato più volte da 1 giocatore di serie C e Emerson.

Se oggi proprio dobbiamo salvare qualcuno,forse l'unico è Di Lorenzo che qualcosa ha fatto.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (15 Novembre 2021)

Potenzialmente potremmo giocare le due partite con Polonia e Portogallo. Se ci va male


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Novembre 2021)

Ho appena letto le dichiarazioni di Mancini e sono una condanna definitiva alla non qualificazione

"Andremo ai Mondiali a marzo e magari poi lo vinceremo, sono totalmente fiducioso"


Io ste cose non le capisco, non basta dire sono fiducioso per la qualificazione e stop? Che bisogno c'è di dire andremo ai mondiali e magari lo vinciamo pure.

Cioè non capisco


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (15 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> superiori o no l'italia ha giocato meglio di tutte e 3 e meritato.


Con il Belgio ringraziamo Lukaku ehhh


----------



## Tsitsipas (15 Novembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho appena letto le dichiarazioni di Mancini e sono una condanna definitiva alla non qualificazione
> 
> "Andremo ai Mondiali a marzo e magari poi lo vinceremo, sono totalmente fiducioso"
> 
> ...


Perché gli è riuscita la profezia con l'Europeo e quindi ora si sente Nostradamus.

Ragazzi sta nazionale fa ribrezzo. Col gol di Arnautovic (annullato per 1 cm) saremmo usciti agli ottavi e saremmo tornati nella dimensione che attualmente ci spetta. La mediocrità più totale. Una partita da vincere a tutti i costi è stata una copulata senza "attrezzo". Il portierino avversario manco fece una parata. È stato più umiliante della svezia a san siro


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Novembre 2021)

Qualitativamente davanti siamo poca cosa. Berardi che esattamente non si sa che mestiere faccia, mentre Insigne che conosce solo o tiraggir come giocata. L'unico decente è Chiesa, ma non può fare tutto lui. Ci serve tremendamente Zaniolo, il giocatore più talentuoso che abbiamo. Lui e Pellegrini al top ci permetterebbero di fare un bel salto di qualità.


----------



## __king george__ (16 Novembre 2021)

paradossalmente questo periodo post europei ci può fare anche bene...dopo la vittoria degli europei eravamo tronfi ed esaltati da tutti ora siamo tornati quasi alla condizione pre europei...ci ricominciano a sottovalutare e i nostri forse iniziano a ritrovare un pò il coltello tra i denti che avevano agli europei

quando Mancini ha detto "magari i mondiali li vinciamo anche" l'ha detto con un tono di sfida che a me è piaciuto..era un pò che non lo percepivo

l'europeo non è stato un caso..io mi ricordo bene..concentrati cattivi orgogliosi e coesissimi soprattutto...io dico che possiamo tornare a quello stato li che alla fine è solo qualche mese fa..

vediamo di tornarci velocemente però,,perchè Marzo arriva presto

ps: possiamo trovare anche la Svezia giusto? bene lo spero...


----------



## SoloMVB (16 Novembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Siamo penso l'unica nazione, dove nessuna punta titolare della nazionale gioca in una big. Anche questo dimostra la mediocrità nel reparto. L'Europeo è stato un miracolo, abbiamo battuto Belgio, Spagna ed Inghilterra che ci erano superiori. Ma i miracoli accadono una volta ed ora sono cavoli amari.


Hai battuto il Belgio(a culo),e non hai battuto affatto Spagna(che ti ha nascosto il pallone per 120 minuti.)e Inghilterra,vincere ai rigori non è battere nessuno.


----------



## SoloMVB (16 Novembre 2021)

Leggo che anche altri utenti hanno notato che Tonali veniva spesso ignorato dai compagni,anche questo è sistema amici miei,il cocco Locatelli in panca a favore di Tonali non è stato digerito,meditate,se il caso di farvi il sangue amaro per questa nazionale e per ciò che gli ruota intorno.


----------



## sunburn (16 Novembre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> C erano tanti infortuni va detto. Soprattutto Verratti che sa far girare la palla come pochi. Per me anche il Mancio è andato in confusione però stasera.


Il problema non è stato ieri sera. In Irlanda anche la Svizzera ha fatto un mezzo passo falso.La differenza l’ha fatta la partita in casa contro la Bulgaria, nella quale c’erano tutti e si doveva vincere con ampio margine.
Agli spareggi sarà complicato contro chiunque perché mi sembra che Mancini non abbia capito di avere grosse responsabilità. Ieri ha tirato fuori la scusa della preparazione per il pareggio con la Bulgaria e dei due rigori sbagliati da Jorginho. È vero che anche quelli hanno inciso, ma non mi pare elegante che un allenatore getti la croce addosso a un suo calciatore.


----------



## pazzomania (16 Novembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il problema non è stato ieri sera. In Irlanda anche la Svizzera ha fatto un mezzo passo falso.La differenza l’ha fatta la partita in casa contro la Bulgaria, nella quale c’erano tutti e si doveva vincere con ampio margine.
> Agli spareggi sarà complicato contro chiunque perché mi sembra che Mancini non abbia capito di avere grosse responsabilità. Ieri ha tirato fuori la scusa della preparazione per il pareggio con la Bulgaria e dei due rigori sbagliati da Jorginho. È vero che anche quelli hanno inciso, ma non mi pare elegante che un allenatore getti la croce addosso a un suo calciatore.


Per me i giocatori son tutti cotti.

E gli infortuni sono li a dimostrarlo...


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Per me i giocatori son tutti cotti.
> 
> E gli infortuni sono li a dimostrarlo...


però a settembre sono fuori condizione e a novembre sono cotti.
senza considerare che anche ad ottobre han fatto schifo.

quindi? come quel mio amico che non tirava mai lo scooter perchè prima era freddo e poi era troppo caldo.


----------



## pazzomania (16 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> però a settembre sono fuori condizione e a novembre sono cotti.
> senza considerare che anche ad ottobre han fatto schifo.
> 
> quindi? come quel mio amico che non tirava mai lo scooter perchè prima era freddo e poi era troppo caldo.


Siccome secondo me, l' allenatore conta sotto zero quando giochi contro una squadra composta da giocatori di Serie B e C inglese, ma basterebbe l' autogestione, non ho altra spiegazione che i giocatori totalmente fuori forma...

Oppure sono scarsi.

Non per sputare sulle vittorie, ma se il Dio del calcio non guardava giù, come detto ieri, agli Europei uscivamo malamente già contro l' Austria agli ottavi


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Siccome secondo me, l' allenatore conta sotto zero quando giochi contro una squadra composta da giocatori di Serie B e C inglese, ma basterebbe l' autogestione, non ho altra spiegazione che i giocatori totalmente fuori forma...


han fatto comunque i loro 7-8 punti nel girone.
non dico che sia solo colpa di mancini, ma che anche lui abbia fatto decisamente schifo e ci abbia messo tantissimo del suo è palese.
ma ti rendi conto che ha messo insigne punta? uno che non giocherebbe neanche il lega pro in quella posizione. e non è la 1a volta, è anche testone.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> L'Italia bloccata sullo 0-0 dall'Irlanda del Nord cede primo posto e qualificazione diretta per Qatar 2022 alla Svizzera. Gli azzurri nuovamente agli (insidiosi) spareggi in programma a marzo.
> 
> Sorteggio il 29 novembre
> 
> ...


Avevo questa sensazione che sarebbe finita così dopo il pareggio con la Bulgaria. Avevo pure aperto un topic all'inizio proprio sul Playoff quando la Svizzera aveva due partite in meno. La Svizzera è forte ragazzi hanno fatto un Europea rimomantanto i campioni del Mondo e andando ai rigori con gli spagnoli in 10... ha portato loro esaltazione. l'Itaglia ci ha messo del suo sbagliando due rigori contro di loro. Ma questi Svizzeri hanno fatto un girone di qualificazione impressionante andando a vincere TUTTE le partite.

Onestamente credo che ai Play off l'Italia andrà ai mondiali. L'unica forte è il Portogallo (ma sarebbe folle mettere le ultime due vincitrici dell'Europeo tra di loro per un posto) le altre sono tutte più scarse della Svizzera. La Svezia col suo bus stile Irlanda del Nord potrebbe creare problemi, ma essere una gara secca, secondo me sarà diverso.

La cosa paradossale è che l'Itaglia ha perso la miseria di 1 UNA partita in più di 40 gare.. sono numeri mostruosi


----------



## pazzomania (16 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> han fatto comunque i loro 7-8 punti nel girone.
> non dico che sia solo colpa di mancini, ma che anche lui abbia fatto decisamente schifo e ci abbia messo tantissimo del suo è palese.
> ma ti rendi conto che ha messo insigne punta? uno che non giocherebbe neanche il lega pro in quella posizione. e non è la 1a volta, è anche testone.


Ti ripeto, contro l' Irlanda del Nord si doveva vincere anche con Acerbi centravanti.

Ha messo Insigne, l' alternativa era Belotti ( morto), oppure Raspadori/Scamacca, che a fatica giocano nel Sassuolo..

Boh, per me non è tutta colpa di Mancini come non è merito suo l' Europeo


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Novembre 2021)

Ci penseranno donnarumma e bonucci a spostare gli equilibri e fare la storia.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Novembre 2021)

Ma si può andare in giro con berardi ?
Ma scherziamo o cosa???

La nazionale di mancini comunque ha costruito le sue fortune sulla catena di sinistra e sul triangolo spinazzola-verratti-insigne.
Dopo aver perso due di questi interpreti non si è più riusciti a trovare altre trame di gioco.
Vorrei infatti far notare che all'europeo quando il gioco si è fatto duro berardi e locatelli non hanno più visto il campo.
E' giusto lanciare giovani ma per vincere certe partite serve la qualità vera.

Secondo me una grande colpa di mancini è non aver saputo costruire meglio manovra e attacco in queste qualificazioni.
La nazionale si è spuntata.


----------



## sunburn (16 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Siccome secondo me, l' allenatore conta sotto zero quando giochi contro una squadra composta da giocatori di Serie B e C inglese, ma basterebbe l' autogestione, non ho altra spiegazione che i giocatori totalmente fuori forma...
> 
> Oppure sono scarsi.


Mancini non è l’allenatore della Nazionale ma il SELEZIONATORE della Nazionale. Se i giocatori son cotti(oppure scarsi), ne chiami altri. A chiamare Chiesa, Insigne ecc siam capaci anche tu e io.


----------



## pazzomania (16 Novembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Mancini non è l’allenatore della Nazionale ma il SELEZIONATORE della Nazionale. Se i giocatori son cotti(oppure scarsi), ne chiami altri. A chiamare Chiesa, Insigne ecc siam capaci anche tu e io.


Mah non lo so. Sono tutte considerazioni facili col senno di poi

Se avesse portato Quagliarella centravanti, oppure tizio XX al posto dei cotti Insigne / Chiesa , sarebbe stato crocefisso.

Ha portato i migliori sulla carta, come doveva fare.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Novembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho appena letto le dichiarazioni di Mancini e sono una condanna definitiva alla non qualificazione
> 
> "Andremo ai Mondiali a marzo e magari poi lo vinceremo, sono totalmente fiducioso"
> 
> ...


Se le hai lette non hai sentito il tono con cui le ha dette... A me sembra super rassegnato e impaurito che si ripeterà la stessa storia di Ventura, non sa che pesci prendere, sta cercando di tenere su l'ambiente, ma lo ha fatto con un tono di voce cadaverico.


----------



## sunburn (16 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mah non lo so. Sono tutte considerazioni facili col senno di poi
> 
> Se avesse portato Quagliarella centravanti, oppure tizio XX al posto dei cotti Insigne / Chiesa , sarebbe stato crocefisso.
> 
> Ha portato i migliori sulla carta, come doveva fare.


Beh ma che il nostro reparto d’attacco abbia enormi problemi è evidente già da tempo. Prende 4 milioni all’anno, aveva(e ha) il dovere di trovare soluzioni. Le convocazioni che fa lui davvero le potrebbe fare chiunque.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mah non lo so. Sono tutte considerazioni facili col senno di poi
> 
> Se avesse portato Quagliarella centravanti, oppure tizio XX al posto dei cotti Insigne / Chiesa , sarebbe stato crocefisso.
> 
> Ha portato i migliori sulla carta, come doveva fare.


I migliori più i suoi feticci.
E fin quando va tutto bene nessuno può dire alcunchè ma quando si perde deve darle eccome le spiagazioni su bernarda in nazionale e politano a casa.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Novembre 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Se le hai lette non hai sentito il tono con cui le ha dette... A me sembra super rassegnato e impaurito che si ripeterà la stessa storia di Ventura, non sa che pesci prendere, sta cercando di tenere su l'ambiente, ma lo ha fatto con un tono di voce cadaverico.


Obiettivamente la qualificazione l'abbiamo buttata nel cesso steccando 3 clamorosi match ball in 3 partite diverse.
Ora ci giochiamo tutto in 180 minuti ed è anche naturale avere paura.

Mancini ha fatto un lavoro grandioso ma purtroppo in questo momento in italia di grandissimi campioni non ne abbiamo.
Le nostre fortune poggiavano sul triangolo spinazzola-verratti-insigne e una volta che due tra loro si sono rotti è stato buio pesto.
I sostituti hanno fatto malissimo e il problema centravanti ha fatto il resto.


----------



## DavMilan (16 Novembre 2021)

Mal che vada i mondiali 2026 saranno i primi a 48 squadre. Li potremmo farcela a qualificarci


----------



## pazzomania (16 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> I migliori più i suoi feticci.
> E fin quando va tutto bene nessuno può dire alcunchè ma quando si perde deve darle eccome le spiagazioni su bernarda in nazionale e politano a casa.


Avevo pensato anche io a Politano.

Però poi ho realizzato che se mi attaccavo a Politano per battera l' Irlanda del Nord, c'è qualcosa che non va a monte.


----------



## pazzomania (16 Novembre 2021)

DavMilan ha scritto:


> Mal che vada i mondiali 2026 saranno i primi a 48 squadre. Li potremmo farcela a qualificarci


Se il calcio seguirà il processo mentale della Superlega, mi sa che non serviranno più qualificazioni ne per gli Europei ne per i Mondiali.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Avevo pensato anche io a Politano.
> 
> Però poi ho realizzato che se mi attaccavo a Politano per battera l' Irlanda del Nord, c'è qualcosa che non va a monte.


Non devi attaccarti a politano come salvatore della patria ma devi pensare che i 20' di politano a gara che volge al termine 'spaccano' più dei 20' di quelli di bernarda.
E' solo un ingrediente dentro la partita ma è pur sempre un quid in più a cui mancini ha rinunciato.

Politano no, berardi e bernarda si. Perchè?


----------



## Nevergiveup (16 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non devi attaccarti a politano come salvatore della patria ma devi pensare che i 20' di politano a gara che volge al termine 'spaccano' più dei 20' di quelli di bernarda.
> E' solo un ingrediente dentro la partita ma è pur sempre un quid in più a cui mancini ha rinunciato.
> 
> Politano no, berardi e bernarda si. Perchè?


Inutile prendersela, lo sappiamo tutti perchè Bernardeschi continua ad essere convocato in pianta stabile in nazionale, solo per la pletora di sfigati gobbi serve che arrivi il Report di turno a spiegarlo con un inchiesta... nelle ultime stagioni il livello di Politano ma anche di un banalissimo Zaccagni o Lazzari è stato cento volte più alto di quello di Bernardeschi non si spiega proprio anche a voler essere creativi il fatto che ancora stia lì..


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Novembre 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Inutile prendersela, lo sappiamo tutti perchè Bernardeschi continua ad essere convocato in pianta stabile in nazionale, solo per la pletora di sfigati gobbi serve che arrivi il Report di turno a spiegarlo con un inchiesta... nelle ultime stagioni il livello di Politano ma anche di un banalissimo Zaccagni o Lazzari è stato cento volte più alto di quello di Bernardeschi non si spiega proprio anche a voler essere creativi il fatto che ancora stia lì..


Ecco, appunto.


----------



## ilPresidente (16 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> L'Italia bloccata sullo 0-0 dall'Irlanda del Nord cede primo posto e qualificazione diretta per Qatar 2022 alla Svizzera. Gli azzurri nuovamente agli (insidiosi) spareggi in programma a marzo.
> 
> Sorteggio il 29 novembre
> 
> ...



Onestamente, da Campioni d'Europa, possiamo aver paura di Polonia, Portogallo o Svezia?

Con tutto il rispetto per CR7 - stoccatore - e Ibrahimovic che gioca da fermo, ma mancare il prossimo mondiale perchè non si trovano 16 giocatori che in una partita secca perdono contro una di queste squadre indica solo che meritiamo di guardarlo dalla TV il mondiale.


----------



## Nevergiveup (16 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ecco, appunto.


Aggiungo che l'ingresso nello staff di uno come De Rossi non lascia per niente tranquilli nemmeno per il futuro, ma d'altronde è lo specchio preciso di come gira l'Italia, l'asse Roma-Torino è un tripudio di incompetenza, clientelarismo, favori economici e non, le peggio abitudini italiane vi han trovato terreno fertile per mettere radici. Servirebbe un cambio talmente radicale su più livelli che manco ci si spera più.


----------



## ilPresidente (16 Novembre 2021)

Imho - 11 da ignorante. Dite che avrebbe giocato peggio di quelli che sono scesi in campo?

Cragno, 
Zappacosta, Ferrari, Bastoni, Dimarco
Tonali, Ricci, 
Politano, Pessina, Zaccagni
Lucca


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Novembre 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Aggiungo che l'ingresso nello staff di uno come De Rossi non lascia per niente tranquilli nemmeno per il futuro, ma d'altronde è lo specchio preciso di come gira l'Italia, l'asse Roma-Torino è un tripudio di incompetenza, clientelarismo, favori economici e non, le peggio abitudini italiane vi han trovato terreno fertile per mettere radici. Servirebbe un cambio talmente radicale su più livelli che manco ci si spera più.


Tutte dinamiche che ormai conosciamo e facciamo sempre notare ma è tempo perso.
Calciopoli è servito a nulla.


----------



## koti (16 Novembre 2021)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> Onestamente, da Campioni d'Europa, possiamo aver paura di Polonia, Portogallo o Svezia?
> 
> Con tutto il rispetto per CR7 - stoccatore - e Ibrahimovic che gioca da fermo, ma mancare il prossimo mondiale perchè non si trovano 16 giocatori che in una partita secca perdono contro una di queste squadre indica solo che meritiamo di guardarlo dalla TV il mondiale.


Il Portogallo è una corazzata, contro la Serbia avevano in panchina Leao, Felix e Bruno Fernandes.


----------



## unbreakable (16 Novembre 2021)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> Onestamente, da Campioni d'Europa, possiamo aver paura di Polonia, Portogallo o Svezia?
> 
> Con tutto il rispetto per CR7 - stoccatore - e Ibrahimovic che gioca da fermo, ma mancare il prossimo mondiale perchè non si trovano 16 giocatori che in una partita secca perdono contro una di queste squadre indica solo che meritiamo di guardarlo dalla TV il mondiale.


se abbiamo pareggiato con bulgaria e irlanda del nord converrebbe fare un bagno di umiltà


----------



## unbreakable (16 Novembre 2021)

comunque con la VOGLIA e la DETERMINAZIONE che hanno messo in queste ultime partite , se saranno ancora queste in primavera il mondiale è quasi sicuro che lo guarderemo dal divano..

se invece andranno in campo con determinazione e voglia di fare risultato senza fare proclami e umilmente facendo la sporca partita allora qualche speranza l'abbiamo..ma mi sembra una cosa poco probabile

al momento persino la macedonia del nord ha più voglia di noi


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (16 Novembre 2021)

Abbiamo mangiato troppa pastasciutta


----------



## uolfetto (16 Novembre 2021)

A me sembra la solita tendenza italica, a luglio tutti con il bandierone a fare i caroselli e ora invece... Va bene che siamo un popolo di commissari tecnici ed è bello che ognuno abbia la sua opinione, però (senza offesa per nessuno perchè non si può sapere sempre tutto) dire che Emerson Palmieri fa il panchinaro nel Chelsea quando ormai è qualche mese che gioca titolare nel Lione oppure lamentarsi per la non convocazione di Zaniolo che è tornato a casa per infortunio mi lascia l'impressione di un argomento trattato con troppa faciloneria. Cioè almeno Mancini e lo staff tecnico queste cose le sapranno eh. Analizzando la situazione io penso che dopo la vittoria dell'Europeo c'è stato un (anche comprensibile) rilassamento, cosa che inoltre è tipica della nostra nazionale. E purtroppo il girone di qualificazione non era affatto chiuso. Mancini probabilmente doveva intervenire cambiando qualche giocatore per rialzare gli stimoli e lo spirito del gruppo. E anche vero che non è che ci sia chissà cosa in giro, lui puntava molto su Lorenzo Pellegrini e Zaniolo ma tra problemi fisici e un rendimeto tutt'altro che brillante del secondo non se ne è fatto nulla. Concordo con chi dice che a marzo rischiamo molto, bisogna ritrovare la compattezza e sperare che alcuni si risollevino oltre a un sorteggio benevolo.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (16 Novembre 2021)

speriamo di schivare Portogallo e Polonia. Anche la Russia è pericolosa. E potrebbe esserci anche l'Olanda se perde.


----------



## uolfetto (16 Novembre 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Aggiungo che l'ingresso nello staff di uno come De Rossi non lascia per niente tranquilli nemmeno per il futuro, ma d'altronde è lo specchio preciso di come gira l'Italia, l'asse Roma-Torino è un tripudio di incompetenza, clientelarismo, favori economici e non, le peggio abitudini italiane vi han trovato terreno fertile per mettere radici. Servirebbe un cambio talmente radicale su più livelli che manco ci si spera più.


Ma De Rossi è entrato nello staff della nazionale tipo due mesi prima dell'europeo. Ha vinto l'europeo e poi se ne è andato. Mi sembra proprio l'esempio sbagliato per queste problematiche serie che hai descritto.


----------



## Raryof (16 Novembre 2021)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> A me sembra la solita tendenza italica, a luglio tutti con il bandierone a fare i caroselli e ora invece... Va bene che siamo un popolo di commissari tecnici ed è bello che ognuno abbia la sua opinione, però (senza offesa per nessuno perchè non si può sapere sempre tutto) dire che Emerson Palmieri fa il panchinaro nel Chelsea quando ormai è qualche mese che gioca titolare nel Lione oppure lamentarsi per la non convocazione di Zaniolo che è tornato a casa per infortunio mi lascia l'impressione di un argomento trattato con troppa faciloneria. Cioè almeno Mancini e lo staff tecnico queste cose le sapranno eh. Analizzando la situazione io penso che dopo la vittoria dell'Europeo c'è stato un (anche comprensibile) rilassamento, cosa che inoltre è tipica della nostra nazionale. E purtroppo il girone di qualificazione non era affatto chiuso. Mancini probabilmente doveva intervenire cambiando qualche giocatore per rialzare gli stimoli e lo spirito del gruppo. E anche vero che non è che ci sia chissà cosa in giro, lui puntava molto su Lorenzo Pellegrini e Zaniolo ma tra problemi fisici e un rendimeto tutt'altro che brillante del secondo non se ne è fatto nulla. Concordo con chi dice che a marzo rischiamo molto, bisogna ritrovare la compattezza e sperare che alcuni si risollevino oltre a un sorteggio benevolo.


Ha fatto l'errore che hanno fatto tutti i ct delle nazionali passate che hanno vinto una competizione, si è fidato ciecamente dei giocatori che avevano vinto e non ha messo nulla di nuovo per mantenere viva la fame.
Si è specchiato, ma già a settembre si era vista una pessima nazionale, poi quando sono sopraggiunti altri, tipici, infortuni non ha più avuto in mano un gruppo di giocatori tecnici da giostrare a centrocampo, non ci ha capito nulla su Tonali e ancora meno sul vice Pellegrini/Zaniolo, anche perché gli attaccanti li ha gestiti male ma insieme non ci azzeccavano proprio nulla, Insigne prima punta e Berardi usato in fascia senza mettere mezzo cross, con Chiesa spostato ovunque, OVUNQUE, per tutte le ultime 2 partite e incapace di trovare anche solo per un minuto la posizione giusta dove infiliarsi.
Bisognerà recuperare i giocatori, Spinazzola, Calabria, Pellegrini e Zaniolo, via Insigne e dentro Zaniolo (da usare come prima punta spesso a meno che non si decida di provare Lucca), basta con Insigne che non dà nulla e basta con 'sti centrocampisti muscolari preferiti a giocatori più tecnici... ma ieri un Cristante messo dentro al posto di Tonali che ha la capacità di infilare la palla tra le linee qualcuno me la dovrà spiegare, soprattutto quando devi segnare a tutti i costi.
Un'Italia B non c'è, ma non esiste più nemmeno l'11 dorato perché l'11 che ha vinto gli europei era già da mettere nel cassonetto la mattina del 12 luglio, non credo che mancheremo i mondiali, non ripeteremo più l'errore, però la nazionale di questi ultimi 2 mesi è stata davvero pietosa, forse capibile forse no, ma Mancini non può schizzare come ieri, segno che anche lui dopo la vittoria in estate pensava di avere davanti un lavoro semplice e di facile raggiungimento solo perché ci eravamo già passati, adesso invece si deve reinventare e deve smetterla di predicare la calma quando è il primo degli ansiosi e degli insicuri, penoso ieri quando chiedeva ai giocatori di segnare almeno un gol con una squadra messa in campo come fosse al campetto e senza schemi.
Io mi sono rotto le palle di vedere dei giocatori offensivi che quando arrivano davanti al portiere tirano piano o addosso al portiere, o dei rigoristi che non sono rigoristi, i playoff li accetto volentieri anche perché alla fine cosa cambia? vai prima vai dopo, non cambia nulla, ma voglio che Mancini si prenda della miseria in questi mesi perché da un pezzo non ci sta capendo più nulla segno che lo schifo istituzionale in Figc (di cerimonialisti che ti affossano ma mangiano sul successo, Gravina e co) ha divorato pure il suo essere distante o allenatore della rinascita, quel mondo marcio ti divora dentro e ti fa perdere la cognizione delle cose, dei valori, se la squadra non ha fame nemmeno l'allenatore ce l'ha, ed è tipico dell'Italia mungere la mammella d'oro finché si può, non so se Mancini sarà all'altezza ma queste pressioni se l'è create lui oltre all'ambiente marcio ed è giusto che sia lui ad andarsene nel caso riuscisse nell'impresa di seccare un altro playoff da 180 minuti perché internamente si respira solo ansia o finta tranquillità come in questi ultimi tempi.


----------



## rossonero71 (16 Novembre 2021)

Non dobbiamo aver paura di nessuno, abbiamo il portiere più forte del mondo, non c'è motivo di essere preoccupati ci pensa supergigio.


----------



## uolfetto (16 Novembre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ha fatto l'errore che hanno fatto tutti i ct delle nazionali passate che hanno vinto una competizione, si è fidato ciecamente dei giocatori che avevano vinto e non ha messo nulla di nuovo per mantenere viva la fame.
> Si è specchiato, ma già a settembre si era vista una pessima nazionale, poi quando sono sopraggiunti altri, tipici, infortuni non ha più avuto in mano un gruppo di giocatori tecnici da giostrare a centrocampo, non ci ha capito nulla su Tonali e ancora meno sul vice Pellegrini/Zaniolo, anche perché gli attaccanti li ha gestiti male ma insieme non ci azzeccavano proprio nulla, Insigne prima punta e Berardi usato in fascia senza mettere mezzo cross, con Chiesa spostato ovunque, OVUNQUE, per tutte le ultime 2 partite e incapace di trovare anche solo per un minuto la posizione giusta dove infiliarsi.
> Bisognerà recuperare i giocatori, Spinazzola, Calabria, Pellegrini e Zaniolo, via Insigne e dentro Zaniolo (da usare come prima punta spesso a meno che non si decida di provare Lucca), basta con Insigne che non dà nulla e basta con 'sti centrocampisti muscolari preferiti a giocatori più tecnici... ma ieri un Cristante messo dentro al posto di Tonali che ha la capacità di infilare la palla tra le linee qualcuno me la dovrà spiegare, soprattutto quando devi segnare a tutti i costi.
> Un'Italia B non c'è, ma non esiste più nemmeno l'11 dorato perché l'11 che ha vinto gli europei era già da mettere nel cassonetto la mattina del 12 luglio, non credo che mancheremo i mondiali, non ripeteremo più l'errore, però la nazionale di questi ultimi 2 mesi è stata davvero pietosa, forse capibile forse no, ma Mancini non può schizzare come ieri, segno che anche lui dopo la vittoria in estate pensava di avere davanti un lavoro semplice e di facile raggiungimento solo perché ci eravamo già passati, adesso invece si deve reinventare e deve smetterla di predicare la calma quando è il primo degli ansiosi e degli insicuri, penoso ieri quando chiedeva ai giocatori di segnare almeno un gol con una squadra messa in campo come fosse al campetto e senza schemi.
> Io mi sono rotto le palle di vedere dei giocatori offensivi che quando arrivano davanti al portiere tirano piano o addosso al portiere, o dei rigoristi che non sono rigoristi, i playoff li accetto volentieri anche perché alla fine cosa cambia? vai prima vai dopo, non cambia nulla, ma voglio che Mancini si prenda della miseria in questi mesi perché da un pezzo non ci sta capendo più nulla segno che lo schifo istituzionale in Figc (di cerimonialisti che ti affossano ma mangiano sul successo, Gravina e co) ha divorato pure il suo essere distante o allenatore della rinascita, quel mondo marcio ti divora dentro e ti fa perdere la cognizione delle cose, dei valori, se la squadra non ha fame nemmeno l'allenatore ce l'ha, ed è tipico dell'Italia mungere la mammella d'oro finché si può, non so se Mancini sarà all'altezza ma queste pressioni se l'è create lui oltre all'ambiente marcio ed è giusto che sia lui ad andarsene nel caso riuscisse nell'impresa di seccare un altro playoff da 180 minuti perché internamente si respira solo ansia o finta tranquillità come in questi ultimi tempi.


Come avevo scritto sono d'accordo sul fatto che dopo la vittoria servissero dei cambiamenti per dare un po' di scossa altrimenti c'è il rischio del rilassamento. Il problema è che fuori da questi e dagli infortunati non mi pare ci sia granchè, anche perchè la squadra non è vecchia e veniva da un rinnovamento fatto negli anni precedenti. Forse serviva un rinnovamento tattico più che di uomini ed in questo penso abbia peccato Mancini che è andato in confusione. Alla fine i due più vecchi sono i centrali, Bonucci e Chiellini che sono sempre molto insultati (per carità essendo juventini nemmeno io li posso vedere quando giocano con il club) ma non è che si capisce bene chi debba giocare al loro posto. Acerbi? Anche lui coperto di insulti ieri. Una volta andava di moda dire che questi due usurpavano il posto al "nostro" Romagnoli, ma poi anche lui è stato declassato a scarsone sempre insultato e quindi non lo invoca più nessuno. Bastoni? Comunque alla fine il nostro problema sono stati tre pareggi 0-0 (Svizzera, Bulgaria, N.Irlanda) quindi...


----------



## ilPresidente (16 Novembre 2021)

koti ha scritto:


> Il Portogallo è una corazzata, contro la Serbia avevano in panchina Leao, Felix e Bruno Fernandes.


Infatti hanno perso in casa


----------



## sunburn (16 Novembre 2021)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Come avevo scritto sono d'accordo sul fatto che dopo la vittoria servissero dei cambiamenti per dare un po' di scossa altrimenti c'è il rischio del rilassamento. Il problema è che fuori da questi e dagli infortunati non mi pare ci sia granchè, anche perchè la squadra non è vecchia e veniva da un rinnovamento fatto negli anni precedenti. Forse serviva un rinnovamento tattico più che di uomini ed in questo penso abbia peccato Mancini che è andato in confusione. Alla fine i due più vecchi sono i centrali, Bonucci e Chiellini che sono sempre molto insultati (per carità essendo juventini nemmeno io li posso vedere quando giocano con il club) ma non è che si capisce bene chi debba giocare al loro posto. Acerbi? Anche lui coperto di insulti ieri. Una volta andava di moda dire che questi due usurpavano il posto al "nostro" Romagnoli, ma poi anche lui è stato declassato a scarsone sempre insultato e quindi non lo invoca più nessuno. Bastoni? Comunque alla fine il nostro problema sono stati tre pareggi 0-0 (Svizzera, Bulgaria, N.Irlanda) quindi...


L’Italia di Mancini ha SEMPRE avuto un solo grande problema: la fase offensiva.
Su 46 partite, nessuno in doppia cifra. Inammissibile. Senza nulla togliere al buon lavoro che ha fatto, avrebbe dovuto cambiare qualcosa già da tempo perché era inevitabile che i nodi prima o poi venissero al pettine.


----------



## ilPresidente (16 Novembre 2021)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> se abbiamo pareggiato con bulgaria e irlanda del nord converrebbe fare un bagno di umiltà



ciao, non credo sia un problema di umiltà. Bisogna alimentare un certo spirito vincente. La ‘troppa’ umiltà ti fa avere scarsa considerazione dei tuoi mezzi, se é poca sei superficiale e supponente in campo. Onestamente non mi sembra.

credo che l’entusiasmo iniziale dettato dalle novità innestate, dal desiderio di riscatto dopo quanto avvenuto negli ultimi anni si dia esaurito con la vittoria.

mancano idee nuove ed energie nuove. Mancini non ha continuato a rinnovare come fece all’inizio. 
per mantenere alto standard ci vogliono motivazioni e novità, competizione interna e concentrazione nel lavoro.

Jorginho e Insigne non sono in condizione mentalmente. Donnarumma non é sereno. Bonucci pasticcia e manca un centravanti.

il problema imho é proprio tattico tecnico, alimentato anche da situazioni extra campo: contratti.


----------



## Raryof (16 Novembre 2021)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Come avevo scritto sono d'accordo sul fatto che dopo la vittoria servissero dei cambiamenti per dare un po' di scossa altrimenti c'è il rischio del rilassamento. Il problema è che fuori da questi e dagli infortunati non mi pare ci sia granchè, anche perchè la squadra non è vecchia e veniva da un rinnovamento fatto negli anni precedenti. Forse serviva un rinnovamento tattico più che di uomini ed in questo penso abbia peccato Mancini che è andato in confusione. Alla fine i due più vecchi sono i centrali, Bonucci e Chiellini che sono sempre molto insultati (per carità essendo juventini nemmeno io li posso vedere quando giocano con il club) ma non è che si capisce bene chi debba giocare al loro posto. Acerbi? Anche lui coperto di insulti ieri. Una volta andava di moda dire che questi due usurpavano il posto al "nostro" Romagnoli, ma poi anche lui è stato declassato a scarsone sempre insultato e quindi non lo invoca più nessuno. Bastoni? Comunque alla fine il nostro problema sono stati tre pareggi 0-0 (Svizzera, Bulgaria, N.Irlanda) quindi...


Siamo stati approssimativi, infatti, Jorginho non può essere il rigorista se mentalmente non è più lui dal dischetto, si poteva andare al mondiale senza troppi patemi mettendo dentro almeno un rigore e invece dobbiamo rimandare per qualche pareggio di troppo arrivato nel momento chiave del girone (avessimo incontrato le Svizzera agli inizi sarebbe stato meglio visto che per la nazionale il periodo critico è sempre stato settembre-ottobre quando la gamba non gira e ci sono sempre tanti indisponibili che i club non lasciano partire).


----------



## koti (16 Novembre 2021)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> Infatti hanno perso in casa


Quindi Ronaldo e gli altri super giocatori del Portogallo son diventati scarsi per aver perso una partita?

Siamo favoriti noi che veniamo da grandi prestazioni in effetti.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Novembre 2021)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> A me sembra la solita tendenza italica, a luglio tutti con il bandierone a fare i caroselli e ora invece... Va bene che siamo un popolo di commissari tecnici ed è bello che ognuno abbia la sua opinione, però (senza offesa per nessuno perchè non si può sapere sempre tutto) dire che Emerson Palmieri fa il panchinaro nel Chelsea quando ormai è qualche mese che gioca titolare nel Lione oppure lamentarsi per la non convocazione di Zaniolo che è tornato a casa per infortunio mi lascia l'impressione di un argomento trattato con troppa faciloneria. Cioè almeno Mancini e lo staff tecnico queste cose le sapranno eh. Analizzando la situazione io penso che dopo la vittoria dell'Europeo c'è stato un (anche comprensibile) rilassamento, cosa che inoltre è tipica della nostra nazionale. E purtroppo il girone di qualificazione non era affatto chiuso. Mancini probabilmente doveva intervenire cambiando qualche giocatore per rialzare gli stimoli e lo spirito del gruppo. E anche vero che non è che ci sia chissà cosa in giro, lui puntava molto su Lorenzo Pellegrini e Zaniolo ma tra problemi fisici e un rendimeto tutt'altro che brillante del secondo non se ne è fatto nulla. Concordo con chi dice che a marzo rischiamo molto, bisogna ritrovare la compattezza e sperare che alcuni si risollevino oltre a un sorteggio benevolo.


L'italia ha sbagliato tre match point clamorosi e alla fine il sorpasso si è materializzato.

Parlando del gioco invece direi che si è inceppato qualcosa nel gioco offensivo. 
Di colpo non si riusciva più a tirare e segnare. 
Magari qualcuno ha giocato anche a pancia piena , può darsi.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (16 Novembre 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Le prestazioni post europeo sono stato semplicemente vergognose. Non puoi non qualificarti con un girone del genere.
> 
> 
> I giocatori sono i primi colpevoli, ma sta a Mancini fare tabula rasa e schierare i migliori. Adesso ci tocca lo psicodramma dello spareggio, buonanotte. Giocando così non passiamo di sicuro.


Il problema principale, a mio parere, è che molti ragazzi (compreso il mister) si siano un po' montati la testa dopo la vittoria degli europei. Dove, pur essendo una buonissima squadra sulla carta, abbiamo oggettivamente overperformato, aiutati da una buona dose di fortuna.
La partita di ieri è emblematica e lo dico da grande estimatore di Mancini: il match è stato impostato nel peggior modo possibile, giocando un primo tempo sterile e confusionario, quando bisognava partire forte e mettere pressione alla Svizzera...ed invece è accaduto l'esatto contrario.


----------



## unbreakable (16 Novembre 2021)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> ciao, non credo sia un problema di umiltà. Bisogna alimentare un certo spirito vincente. La ‘troppa’ umiltà ti fa avere scarsa considerazione dei tuoi mezzi, se é poca sei superficiale e supponente in campo. Onestamente non mi sembra.
> 
> credo che l’entusiasmo iniziale dettato dalle novità innestate, dal desiderio di riscatto dopo quanto avvenuto negli ultimi anni si dia esaurito con la vittoria.
> 
> ...


mah queando leggi berardi che dopo ste prove dice a marzo saremo sicuramente al mondiale..io due domande me le pongo..cioè hanno fraseggiato tutta la partita partorendo un'azione pericolosa..
possono essere stanchi tutto quello che vuoi..ma vinci almeno proponi qualcosa..o devo credere che i giocatori della nordirlanda e della bulgaria siano al livello die nostri..no perchè a settembre si è trovata la scusa che il campionato era appena iniziato ora invece pensano ad altro..ed in primavera che scusa diranno? ma hai visto la partita degli svizzeri? li hanno travolti i bulgari..quello per me è voglia di andarsi a prendere la vittoria..i nostri sinceramente traccheggiavano e ritardavano tutti i tempi delle giocate..così segni mai..oltre al ct che ha cambiato posizione a tutti in attacco.. e se ne escono con frasi slogan e proclami..per me non ci siamo proprio
ok hanno vinto europeo grazie 1000 con molta fortuna perchè sono stati compatti e si sono sacrificatied erano concentrati..sapevano che non erano allo stesso livello di spagna e inghilterra ma hanno comunque sfruttato le occasioni che si sono presentate..
ora invece si sentono troppo sicuri e la vedo grigia..perchè gli stessi problemi che ci sono ora non credo non ci siano in primavera


----------



## ilPresidente (16 Novembre 2021)

koti ha scritto:


> Quindi Ronaldo e gli altri super giocatori del Portogallo son diventati scarsi per aver perso una partita?
> 
> Siamo favoriti noi che veniamo da grandi prestazioni in effetti.



sono bravi, non ho scritto che sono scarsi.
Ma anche noi lo siamo.
Se fossero super campioni invincibili non sarebbero anche loro ai playoff, non pensi? 


credo che in una partita secca, con tutti i titolari, abbiamo più probabilità di vincere. Ma é solo una mia opinione.
Chiesa, Tonali, Spinazzola, Bastoni, Barella, Zaniolo, Pellegrini, Verratti


----------



## ilPresidente (16 Novembre 2021)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> mah queando leggi berardi che dopo ste prove dice a marzo saremo sicuramente al mondiale..io due domande me le pongo..cioè hanno fraseggiato tutta la partita partorendo un'azione pericolosa..
> possono essere stanchi tutto quello che vuoi..ma vinci almeno proponi qualcosa..o devo credere che i giocatori della nordirlanda e della bulgaria siano al livello die nostri..no perchè a settembre si è trovata la scusa che il campionato era appena iniziato ora invece pensano ad altro..ed in primavera che scusa diranno? ma hai visto la partita degli svizzeri? li hanno travolti i bulgari..quello per me è voglia di andarsi a prendere la vittoria..i nostri sinceramente traccheggiavano e ritardavano tutti i tempi delle giocate..così segni mai..oltre al ct che ha cambiato posizione a tutti in attacco.. e se ne escono con frasi slogan e proclami..per me non ci siamo proprio
> ok hanno vinto europeo grazie 1000 con molta fortuna perchè sono stati compatti e si sono sacrificatied erano concentrati..sapevano che non erano allo stesso livello di spagna e inghilterra ma hanno comunque sfruttato le occasioni che si sono presentate..
> ora invece si sentono troppo sicuri e la vedo grigia..perchè gli stessi problemi che ci sono ora non credo non ci siano in primavera


Credo che tutti abbiano staccato la spina dopo la vittoria - soprattutto il CT - e questo é stato sbagliato. Hanno pensato che quanto espresso sarebbe stato sufficiente. Invece non lo é stato.
Personalmente avrei introdotto subito nuovi giocatori e cambiato qualcosa a livello tattico.


----------



## uolfetto (16 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> L'italia ha sbagliato tre match point clamorosi e alla fine il sorpasso si è materializzato.
> 
> Parlando del gioco invece direi che si è inceppato qualcosa nel gioco offensivo.
> Di colpo non si riusciva più a tirare e segnare.
> Magari qualcuno ha giocato anche a pancia piena , può darsi.


Direi un misto di tutte le cose. Una certa problematica a livello offensivo si era già notata, poi dopo l'infortunio di Spinazzola si è sempre segnato poco (partita con la Lituania esclusa)


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Novembre 2021)

Comunque io spesso ritengo l'Itaglia una nazionale mediocre.

Però però.. i numeri parlano chiaro. Più di 40 partite di fila con una sola sconfitta. 1 SOLA.. per me sono numeri impressionanti. 

Non è una squadra di fenomeni ma non è nemmeno di bidoni.

Io avevo pronosticato che sarebbe andata ai PO, e secondo me credo che non avranno nessun problema con le altre. Secondo me possono battere tutte le altre. Impossibile vedere questa Italia fuori dai mondiali.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Novembre 2021)

Ma il "nostro" Romagnoli che marca a 2 metri di distanza è così tanto più scarso di Acerbi ?
Ieri il laziale è stato assoggettato da un giocatore di serie c più e più volte.

Mancini deve tagliare un bel pò di giocatori.


----------



## rossonero71 (16 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> L'italia ha sbagliato tre match point clamorosi e alla fine il sorpasso si è materializzato.
> 
> Parlando del gioco invece direi che si è inceppato qualcosa nel gioco offensivo.
> Di colpo non si riusciva più a tirare e segnare.
> Magari qualcuno ha giocato anche a pancia piena , può darsi.


La prima squadra di Mancini era molto verticale e in più c'era un movimento continuo nel dettare il passaggio, oggi aspettano la palla sui piedi, difficile aprire le difese in questo modo.


----------



## rossonero71 (16 Novembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma il "nostro" Romagnoli che marca a 2 metri di distanza è così tanto più scarso di Acerbi ?
> Ieri il laziale è stato assoggettato da un giocatore di serie c più e più volte.
> 
> Mancini deve tagliare un bel pò di giocatori.


Beh Acerbi è quello che è, ma Romagnoli non dovrebbe neanche giocare in serie A.

Guarda quello scempio di Bonucci non sa neanche posturarsi quando viene attaccato nel uno contro uno.


----------



## Jino (16 Novembre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> A Mancini lo devono prendere a schiaffi per mesi, finita la magia.
> Oggi ha dimostrato di non averci capito nulla in questi 2 mesi, giusto così.



Cerchiamo di non perdere obiettività. A settembre facciamo sempre fatica perchè siamo sempre gli ultimi a cominciare il campionato nazionale, incontriamo rappresentative con campionati almeno 4-5-6 giornate avanti a noi. Ed è cosi che abbiamo steccato la gara da vincere in ciabatte, quella contro la Bulgaria. Pazienza, avevamo due match con gli svizzeri, non ne puoi non vincere nemmeno uno....se poi pensi che sbagli due rigori, allora ti rendi conto che non poteva che andare cosi...cioè bastava buttare dentro uno dei due rigori....capisco sia difficile dire non me la sento di calciare un rigore, non sono sereno....ma come si fa a far calciare a Jorginho il rigore al novantesimo?! Era palese non fosse nella condizione mentale per farlo....

Ad ogni modo, salvo il Portogallo, contro le altre andiamo ai mondiali tranquillamente....con il Portogallo invece per me andremmo a casa.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (16 Novembre 2021)

Con Olanda qualificata e Turchia ai playoff. 

Non teste di serie (giochiamo contro 1 di queste al primo turno): *Austria, Macedonia, Polonia, Repubblica Ceca, Turchia, Ucraina. *

Teste di serie: *Galles, Italia, Portogallo, Russia, Scozia e Svezia*


----------



## SanGigio (17 Novembre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Con Olanda qualificata e Turchia ai playoff.
> 
> Non teste di serie (giochiamo contro 1 di queste al primo turno): *Austria, Macedonia, Polonia, Repubblica Ceca, Turchia, Ucraina. *
> 
> Teste di serie: *Galles, Italia, Portogallo, Russia, Scozia e Svezia*


Dai oh, se eviti il Portogallo hai poche scuse


----------



## SanGigio (17 Novembre 2021)

Turchia Scozia
Svezia Macedonia

Italia Polonia
Galles Ucrania

Portogallo Repubblica Ceca
Russia Austria

Vediamo quante ne prendo


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Novembre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Con Olanda qualificata e Turchia ai playoff.
> 
> Non teste di serie (giochiamo contro 1 di queste al primo turno): *Austria, Macedonia, Polonia, Repubblica Ceca, Turchia, Ucraina. *
> 
> Teste di serie: *Galles, Italia, Portogallo, Russia, Scozia e Svezia*


Austria e Polonia le più ostiche al primo turno. Poi da evitare incroci con Portogallo e Svezia.


----------



## __king george__ (17 Novembre 2021)

io voglio la Svezia in finale...se per la seconda volta perdiamo vuol dire che siamo asini totale ma sono sicuro che avremo la nostra vendetta


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Novembre 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Austria e Polonia le più ostiche al primo turno. Poi da evitare incroci con Portogallo e Svezia.


Ma quindi non si gioca uno spareggio in gara di andata e ritorno?
Che formula hanno pensato?


----------



## sunburn (17 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma quindi non si gioca uno spareggio in gara di andata e ritorno?
> Che formula hanno pensato?


Tre mini-tabelloni con semifinale e finale in partita secca. Le tre vincitrici si qualificano.


----------



## Butcher (17 Novembre 2021)

Con Turchia, Polonia o Austria secondo me siamo fuori.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Novembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Tre mini-tabelloni con semifinale e finale in partita secca. Le tre vincitrici si qualificano.


Diamine, si rischia di star fuori con questa formula.
Il tutto in una settimana?


----------



## unbreakable (17 Novembre 2021)

fondamentale sarà avere la fortuna dalla nostra parte e giocare lo spareggio finale in casa..inutile dire che andare in turchia galles scozia cambierebbe abbastanza..la svezia potrebbe far risalire brutti ricordi..ma vediamo chi si qualifica e cosa ci riserva l'urna..


----------

